# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  9 طرق للتغلّب على الجو الحار

## نوررر

تجنب الخروج في ساعات الذروة

الأيام شديدة الحرارة تكون شديدة الحرارة في مجملها، لكن في ساعات معيّنة وعندما تكون الشمس أشدّ سطوعًا تصل درجات الحرارة إلى ذروتها؛ أن تضطر للخروج في هذه الساعات تحديدًا مع احتمال أن تعلق في أزمة سير أو مواصلات يترتب عليه تعريض جسمك لمشاكل لا تحمد عقباها مثل ضربات الشمس وحروق الجلد؛ تجنب الخروج إذا لم تكن مضطرًا، أو اخرج قبل موعدك لتلافي ساعات الذروة.

اقرأ/ي أيضًا: كيف تستيفظ جيدًا دون كافيين؟

اختر الملابس الصحيحة

الأيام الحارة ليست أوقاتًا مناسبة لاختيار ملابس معقدة؛ اختر ملابس خفيفة فضفاضة وأقمشة لا تلتصق بالجسم. راعي اختيار الألوان بحيث تكون فاتحة لتساهم في عكس أشعة الشمس، تذكر أن الملابس الغامقة تمتص الأشعة وترفع بالتالي درجة الحرارة. الملابس التي تغطي أجزاء أكبر من الجسم هي الأكثر تفضيلًا لأنها تحميه من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية وتقلل الأجزاء المعرضة لحروق الشمس.

لا تنس غطاء الرأس

إذا كانت مخططاتك في ذلك اليوم تتضمن أن تتعرض للشمس مباشرة أو تسير تحت أشعتها فلا تنسَ حمل طاقية ذات مقدمة عريضة تغطي جبهتك ووجهك.

اربط شعرك

يسخن الشعر إذا تعرض لأشعة الشمس أسرع من الجسم، إذا كان شعرك طويلًا احرص على ربطه ورفعه لئلا يساهم في تراكم العرق على رقبتك ووجهك.

اقرأ/ي أيضًا: هل عليك التوقف عن تناول الغلوتين؟

حافظ على سوائل جسمك

في المناخ الحار لا تنتظر أن تشعر بالعطش لتشرب، جسمك سيكون دائمًا بحاجة إلى الماء وقد تخفض السوائل في جسمك لدرجة خطيرة تستدعي تدخلًا طبيًا. لتلافي ذلك استمر في شرب الماء بمعدل أعلى من شربك في الأيام العادية.

تناول الفاكهة والخضار

في المناخ الحار يحتاج جسمك لتزويد مستمر بالمعادن والفيتامينات أكثر من حاجته لها في الأيام العادية؛ أبق بحوزتك أطباقًا من الفاكهة والخضار في منزلك أو مكان عملك أو دراستك في المناخ الحار.

لا تبتعد عن الماء

اغسل وجهك كلما أتيحت لك الفرصة لفعل ذلك في المناخ الحار؛ راقبه لتعرف إن كانت حرارة جسمك قد ارتفعت واغسله بالماء البارد لخفضها.

أبق المراوح في محيطك

في فصل الصيف عليك أن تحرص على وجود أجهزة للتهوية في الأماكن التي تعيش وتعمل فيها؛ ستكون فكرة جيدة أن تحمل بصحبتك مروحة اليد لأنها ستنقذك حقًا في حالات ينخفض فيها تزويد جسمك بالأكسجين لدرجة حرجة.

اخفض نشاطك الجسمي

لن تكون فكرة جيدة أن تحافظ على نشاطك الجسمي بنفس المعدل عندما تختلف عليك درجات الحرارة؛ لا تقم بالأنشطة التي تزيد من فقدان جسمك للسوائل عندما يكون الجو حارًا بطريقة لم تعتدها.

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور
مشكووووووور

----------

